

Show HN: Visual risk assessments - danvesma
https://sitevis.it

======
danvesma
I'm a serial starter-upper, this project being my fifth push in the past 10
years. Three were quick little things that started and stopped soon after -
wrong market, no route to market, stronger competitors etc. One did become
moderately successful locally, letting me take on a full time developer for a
year before the economic meltdown brought us down. I've never been so excited
about an idea as I am with SiteVis.it

Architects and Engineers visit sites every day, and their employers have a
duty to ensure that they're safe whilst there. A simple way to comply is to do
Risk Assessments for the sites that they visit. These documents should be
checked before each trip, people should sign them to say they've reviewed
them, and edits should be made if things change. IT NEVER ACTUALLY HAPPENS.
These things get shoved into a file, and never looked at again.

Whilst this is a monumentally unglamorous problem, it's one that can be at
least partially solved by throwing some 'convenience' into the process.

SiteVis.it allows everyone in the company to have up-to-date copies of all of
the active risk assessments that the company is working on, edit them
intuitively, and track who sees which version. Offline editing, and background
data refreshing.

